
Stand-Up Desks Gaining Favor in the Workplace - Libertatea
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/02/business/stand-up-desks-gaining-favor-in-the-workplace.html?_r=0
======
Libertatea
I've been using a standing disk for the last year and a half. All my back pain
is gone and I generally feel better. I highly recommend others start using it.
First week might be a bit hard but you'll get used to it pretty soon.

